# 4,000 reasons to be in awe of LSP



## ElaineG

1. *L*ovely Italian
2. *S*uccint and to the point
3. *P*erfect ear for English idiom
4. *L*aughs (she makes me)
5. *S*ane in a frequently insane environment
6. *P*robably tattoo free
7. *L*ove letters (doesn't write 'em)
8. *S*harp as a tack
9. *P*osts are always insightful, right on the money and in an unclear world, beacons of clarity! [not to mention frequently lifted right out of my brain]

(I'll let the others work on the other 3,991 for a while)

Please hang with us for another 4,000 posts -- I need you to help me translate the SMS of love I'm getting inked on my butt. I wouldn't trust it to anyone but you.

Un abbraccio, your biggest fan,

Elaine


----------



## Elisa68

Lsp, avere in questo forum una persona saggia, ironica, precisa e, soprattutto, amabile come te è una vera fortuna!
Mi voglio congratulare con te offrendoti un ottimo caffé in questo posto che amiamo tanto!


----------



## Alfry

man, I'm always late... 
I'm just planning on creating a teleporter and I hope it'll be ready by the time Elisa offers you, and all of us, that coffee.

Se poi volessi venire in Italia il caffè te lo preparo direttamente io 

Congratulazioni.
Words fail me to express my gratitude so, please, accept my "thank you" from the bottom of my heart and, please, keep it up 

ciaoooo


----------



## moodywop

OK I'll take a leaf out of Elaine's book:

10. *L*a signora del forum
11. *S*impaticissima
12. *P*osata
13. *L*ogorroica mai, a differenza di me 
14. *S*icura e
15. *P*recisa nei suoi interventi
16. *L*ucida
17. *S*ottile
18. *P*ertinente

E le vogliamo tutti un gran bene.

Congratulazioni and keep 'em coming!

un abbraccio

Carlo


----------



## Isotta

Grazie, lsp!

Z.


----------



## TrentinaNE

LSP = Language Service Provider, and a most gracious one!  Grazie del tuo aiuto e complimenti di questo "milestone."   

Elisabetta


----------



## cuchuflete

Grazie tante lsp!

Cuciu


----------



## Idioteque

Cosa dire (oltre al fatto che sono sempre in ritardo )?
Mi unisco ai complimenti alla signora del forum ... cosa faremmo senza di te?  Il forum IE non potrebbe fare a meno del tuo humour, della tua disponibilità e della tua vasta conoscenza linguistica. Ti auguro tantissimi altri "postiversari" sperando di poter sempre contare sul tuo aiuto prezioso. Ogni tuo messaggio mi insegna qualcosa, e spesso mi strappa una risata!  
Grazie mille LSP!

Un bacione,

Laura


----------



## elroy

Thank you for your constant help and insight.  We are, indeed, in awe of you.  Congratulations. ​


----------



## GenJen54

No parlo italino, so English will have to suffice-o. (Hey, it rhymes.)  Congratulations on your 4th great Mille-post.


----------



## lsp

Seems so silly for _you_ to thank _me_. It reminds me of GenJen54's  thread in Culture about altruism and selfishness. I feel so selfish here, absorbing 10x the wealth of knowledge (and entertainment) from following all of you around than I could ever hope to contribute in return. I keep saying I'll cut back on the time I spend here, but you are all impossible to quit! I'll try to pay back the gift of generosity you all give me here. Meanwhile, thank you.

E & E - who's sappy and sentimental now?! But I mean it...  

And thanks for spelling out my name, I must be the only one with a 3 letter username that half the foreros get wrong!


----------



## la grive solitaire

*W*O*W...CONGRATULATIONS, LSP!*
*(**I'll have to visit the Italian forum more often! *
*I enjoy your posts, and had lost track... )*​


----------



## Whodunit

*Ohhh, I'm late again!*

*Nevertheless,*
*lateness doesn't*
*mean unfeelingness.*
*So, let me just say: Keep*
*your vigor, friendliness, and*
*helpfulness. This is actually all*
*you have and all you need** - AND*
*...*
* all we need. *​


----------



## lsp

I have to say, the new posts and the ones I just re-read are very touching. Especially coming from some of the most valued posters in all of WR. Thanks! 

And I accept enthusiastically your coffee offer*s*.


----------



## leenico

*LSP* = *L*a *S*ua *P*azienza con me è incredibile. Mille grazie Lee


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulations Lsp! Keep them coming!


----------



## Frenko

In straritardo... Congratulations lsp e Grazie!!


----------



## lsp

Thanks, fellas! You keep me, and all of us, sharp...


----------



## fenixpollo

*L!...............S!...............P!* 

*Happy Postiversary!* ​


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!

Mei


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations on a well-deserved milestone celebration, Lsp.
Your contributions are a very valuable part of our forums' wealth of knowledge. 

Saludos,
LN


----------

